# Wife sponsoring husband



## carol57 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone shed any light on this...

We have been in Dubai for 14 weeks and I got my employment visa with no problem after a couple of weeks. The problem is that I want to sponser my husband and son. My husband runs a successful business in UK and therefore is happy to reverse roles with me whilst we are here and is happy to stay at home, pick up kids from school, play golf etc. 

The Immigration department however, cannot get their heads round this and therefore our family visa application is still pending. The company PRO cannot get any information as to why it is stuck in the system and our local sponser cannot make any headway either. 

My son wants to go home for Xmas but we cannot leave the country as Immigration have their passports!

I am pulling my hair out!! Anyone got any suggestions that might help us stay sane!??


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I've only ever heard of women being allowed to sponsor their husbands if they are a doctor, lawyer or well-paid upper management. There is supposed to be a multiple entry visa that Brits and Americans are able to get so you might look into that.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

carol57 said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this...
> 
> We have been in Dubai for 14 weeks and I got my employment visa with no problem after a couple of weeks. The problem is that I want to sponser my husband and son. My husband runs a successful business in UK and therefore is happy to reverse roles with me whilst we are here and is happy to stay at home, pick up kids from school, play golf etc.
> 
> ...


_{this is practical advice more than ideal}_

I would tell the immigration people as soon as possible that the situation has changed and that your husband will be looking for work here. They can then get their passports back and all of you can return home for Christmas. They can return here on a visit visa and extend as necessary doing Visa runs into Oman.

Once the New Year is upon you then renew the fight. No point doing it any other way (or relying on them to sort it with all the upcoming holidays) - It'll just end in heartache and a son not getting home for Crimbo.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought so as well and I pointed that out to my workmate when he said that should he lose his job, then his wife could sponsor him! According to him, this does not apply in the freeezone so I am slightly confused!


----------



## sesh2gounden (Dec 21, 2008)

I lived in Abu Dhabi and was able to sponsor my husband's residency permit without a problem. There is a salary level that you have to have..can't remember what it is exactly and you have to have accomodation already. But, I did work in a hospital, so I am not sure how much the job you are doing counts towards this. The other option is to be sponsored by a local national...I think it is called a business visa...where you have to pay a lump sum amount to the person and he will get a 2 year visa for you renewable.


----------

